# La vostra formazione dell'Italia



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2013)

Come da titolo, quale sarebbe la vostra formazione ideale per giocarvi la Confederations Cup?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

io giocherei con
Buffon
Chiellini Bonucci Barzagli De Sciglio
De Rossi Pirlo Montolivo
El Shaarawy Balotelli Cerci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

....................Buffon
De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
.........Montolivo Pirlo Marchisio
Cerci.............Balotelli......El Sharaawy


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate Bonucci Barzagli De Sciglio
Montolivo Pirlo Marchisio
Cerci Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## Mou (14 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate Barzagli Bonucci De Sciglio
Pirlo Marchisio
Cerci Montolivo El Shaarawy
Balotelli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate
Bonucci
Barzagli
Chiellini
Pirlo
Montolivo
Marchisio
Cerci
El Shaarawy
Balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Chiellini-Bonucci-Barzagli-De Sciglio
Pirlo-Montolivo-Marchisio
Cerci-Balotelli-El​


----------



## Mou (14 Maggio 2013)

Verratti o Montolivo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate Barzagli Bonucci De Sciglio
Montolivo Pirlo/Verratti Marchisio
Cerci El Shaarawy
Balotelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Verratti o Montolivo?



verratti va in under 21


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> verratti va in under 21



bono, bisogna tornare a vincerlo l'Europeo Under 21


----------



## Jaqen (15 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
De Sciglio Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Montolivo Pirlo Marchisio
Cerci Balotelli ElSha

Sarà così come abbiamo detto quasi tutti noi.


----------



## Stex (15 Maggio 2013)

meno milanisti ci sono alla confederation meglio è.


----------



## Bawert (15 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
De Sciglio Barzagli Chiellini Santon
Montolivo Pirlo Marchisio
Cerci Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## tamba84 (24 Maggio 2013)

buffon

abate chiellini ranocchia barzagli

pirlo

marchiso montolivo(aquilani)


giovinco el sharaway balotelli


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ....................Buffon
> De Sciglio Bonucci Barzagli Chiellini
> .........Montolivo Pirlo Marchisio
> Cerci.............Balotelli......El Sharaawy



Probabilmente sarà questa ma con Giaccherini al posto di Montolivo e Abate per De Sciglio


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Mou (24 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
De Sciglio Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Montolivo Marchisio
Diamanti Verratti El
Balotelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che torni Rossi, avremmo un tridente stratosferico


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2013)

La formazione sarà questa:

Buffon
De Sciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini
Montolivo-Pirlo-Marchisio
Cerci-Balotelli-El Shaarawy

Io farei giocare Pasqual come terzino sinistro, ma Prandelli non lo può evidentemente vedere, visto che non lo ha mai convocato.


----------



## Forza Pazzini (26 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate-Barzagli-Chiellini-De Sciglio
Montolivo-De Rossi-Marchisio
Totti-Balotelli-El Shaarawi

Al posto di Totti può anche andare Cerci oppure Aquilani; al posto di Barzagli metterei Ogbonna, per me...


----------



## Serginho (27 Maggio 2013)

Buffon
Abate Barzagli Bonucci De Sciglio
De Rossi Pirlo (Verratti) Montolivo
Cerci (G.Rossi) Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] Possiamo usare questo thread della "Confederations" anche per il mondiale dato che il titolo è abbastanza generico?


----------



## Livestrong (12 Novembre 2013)

Buffon 
De Sciglio Barzagli Ranocchia Chiellini
De rossi Verratti Marchisio
Rossi balotelli elsha


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] Possiamo usare questo thread della "Confederations" anche per il mondiale dato che il titolo è abbastanza generico?



Certo 
Ma se vuoi puoi anche aprire un topic in pianeta calcio. Più visibile.


----------



## Dave (28 Novembre 2013)

Buffon
Abate Barzagli Chiellini Pasqual
Montolivo Pirlo De Rossi
Marchisio
Rossi Balotelli​


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Novembre 2013)

Come cambiano le cose in una manciata di mesi... ad oggi la mia formazione sarebbe:
Buffon 
De Sciglio Barzagli Ranocchia Chiellini
De Rossi Verratti Florenzi
Cerci Balotelli Rossi


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come cambiano le cose in una manciata di mesi... ad oggi la mia formazione sarebbe:
> Buffon
> De Sciglio Barzagli Ranocchia Chiellini
> De Rossi Verratti Florenzi
> Cerci Balotelli Rossi


Candreva al posto di Rossi e..


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo
> Ma se vuoi puoi anche aprire un topic in pianeta calcio. Più visibile.


 
Chiudo. Non ha senso continuare su questo topic

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] o chi altri, aprite un nuovo topic sullo stesso argomento. (Se volete)


----------

